# My ears are still ringing!



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 14, 2013)

So we snuck out for a late afternoon hunt. Got the decoys out, and hammered 'em! Just got in from cleaning. Now a coffee with the missus, and off to bunk!


----------



## daveb (Sep 14, 2013)

Honkers, quackers and dogs. Looks like a great afternoon!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 15, 2013)

Send some of that delicious bird my way!


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 15, 2013)

The dogs look pooped! Busy retrievers


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 15, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Send some of that delicious bird my way!



If estimates are correct, there will be several million ducks and geese coming through here in the next few weeks, I am smack dab in one of Canadas largest staging areas. I'll send some your way! lol!!


----------



## Lefty (Sep 15, 2013)

Wowwwww....


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice haul. I miss bird hunting. May get on a lease this year. I used to go all the time though it seems I end up hog hunting more and more over the past few years.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 15, 2013)

Trade you a bird hunt for a hog hunt!!  

"Lease"? How does that work?


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 15, 2013)

Well the way a lease works is you lease the permission to use another persons property for hunts. Like for dove hunting we have a few places up near Angleton and Alvin Texas that are rice fields and we lease them just for the dove seasons. The hog hunting is nothing special like when we used to hunt Havalina's or Russians. We mainly target the nuisance feral hog population that has been growing exponentially around Texas and Louisiana though I know we are not the only states being plagued by them.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 15, 2013)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Trade you a bird hunt for a hog hunt!!
> 
> "Lease"? How does that work?



about I do believe 90% or so of Texas is privately owned so, you gotta get lease to hunt.


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 15, 2013)

I would love to set up a trade, but after I finish this contract, I will be heading out of town for at least a month in Three Rivers Texas working a turnaround for about a month and November is mostly spoken for with a family trip up to Pigeon Forge to the cabin. Maybe after things settle down we can set something up lol.


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 15, 2013)

Baby Huey said:


> We mainly target the nuisance feral hog population that has been growing exponentially around Texas and Louisiana though I know we are not the only states being plagued by them.


When I was a teenager living in Florida my dog and I were hiking in the swamps. There was a large population of feral hogs. We saw a sow with several babies. My dog got one separated away from the momma and I caught it. Raised it from about 5lbs until he was a couple hundred pounds. While he was young he made a good pet but started getting mean as he got older. He thought he was a dog until we ate him. We had a big neighborhood barbeque.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 15, 2013)

I raised a Yorkshire/ Hampshire cross from a piglet to 438 pounds. Called him "Tiny ". He was my riding pig, He loved beer out of a can and whose gonna take it away from him. We too, had a massive Barbecue. Every Vietnamese and Chinese friend of the family showed up. He was so big, that halfway through the cooking time the rotisserie broke and we had to rig something up so, we could turn it by hand. lacquered him with cane juice and vinegar and cooked him over a plum wood fire. To this day Tiny is. the best pig I ever ate. Thanks, Tiny.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice birds, Bear!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 21, 2013)

A little birthday morning hunt!! There was a lull in the shooting, so I took a quick video, and here are 2 pics of the aftermath!!

[video=youtube;53RaTBRv2CU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53RaTBRv2CU[/video]


----------



## Lefty (Sep 21, 2013)

Those dogs are champs!


----------

